
The Dukes: 7 years of Russian cyber-espionage - isido
https://labsblog.f-secure.com/2015/09/17/the-dukes-7-years-of-russian-cyber-espionage/
======
djhn
Where can one read more on government cyber-espionage on a level above popular
journalism/non-fiction targeted at a lay-audience?

~~~
agopaul
I ordered this a few days ago after seeing plenty of good reviews:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18465875-countdown-to-
ze...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18465875-countdown-to-zero-day)

It covers the Stuxnet worm, which was allegedly built by the US and the
Israeli government to target the Iranian nuclear program.

------
NickHaflinger
No serious security researcher used 'cyber' in a sentence ..

~~~
cxromos
no serious commenter would say that for f-secure.

~~~
toothbrush
No True Scotsman would, ... wait, what were we talking about?

